# MK4 GLI Trunk



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

*MK4 GLI Trunk/ Hardlines*

here are a few pics of my latest project... The car is not complete yet so i'm not posting pics of everything yet. here is just the trunk so far and its not 100% complete either. 





































Let me know what u think! 

Oh yeah i wanna give some serious props to Kevin at AAC. He has helped me out with alot of the stupid questions i've had over the last few weeks. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

can you increase the size of the picture. 

to small to see.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry about the crappy photos! i made them a little bigger but its actually makes it worse.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Drop seems nice but it is really hard to say anything about the trunk


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm gonna take some real pics tonight with a real camera. I will post them up later!


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

ok there ya go! those a little better!


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

they look good man, good work...post some pics of the whole car?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

not too shabby :thumbup:


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

*some more pics*




































before being bagged...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbup: Thanks Rob. Glad to help. You are really making good progress.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks dude hopefully next week i should be done for now.


----------

